# issue with tail/anus area



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Picked up a rescue today and he has an issue with his rear. His tail is basically going into his anus. the area appears a bit swollen and irritated. I was wondering if anyone seen anything like this before? 

yes it is going to see a vet...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is he overweight? I've had that happen with a few of the hefty ones. What I do is use a bit of vaseline around the area to help prevent if from getting raw. Otherwise, the area seems to hold moisture and gets almost like a diaper rash. Try a tiny amount of vaseline first to make certain he isn't going to chew at it. Most are not the least bit interested in vaseline, but there are those few exceptions that think it's reason to chew at themselves.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i forgot to link a picture. when i get his tail out it looks like the area is a bit swollen, maybe that is why is is retracting his tail inwards...possibly a tumor?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

that came out way too small...i am terrible with scaling down photos for this forum...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw the picture on fb. Excess weight is certainly not his problem but it looks like the loose skin is going over his tail. Try pulling it back and his tail should pop out. I don't know that there is any cure for this happening other than keeping the area clean and dry and keeping a thin layer of vaseline on it.

He looks very underweight which is probably why his testicles look so large.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

He is not underweight. I am scruffing and hes in an odd position. I have popped it out and it just goes back. I will keep it clean and have some vasoline on it. Thanks nancy


----------

